# Allway brushes



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Have any of you fine gentlemen used these brushes? Are they any good? I can get a good deal on em over here in Ireland at the moment!Are they worth stocking up on :help:

http://allwaytools.com/product/6-pak-brush-set-mp10-mp15-mp20-mp25-mps20-mps25-cp6/


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Never heard of em myself till today, I have a lot of their scrapers and other bits though, solid tools!


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Hard to believe than no one has come across these before.....fair 'nuff!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never heard of them. Not saying that it's the case with these but usually sets of different sizes and types of brushes are marketed to the DIYer crowd.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

figures an irishman would find brushes that come 6 to a pack


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Try a pack, might be what your looking for. Those packs are DIY but when need those brushes there they are.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

They are made in the Bronx NY. Made in the USA


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> figures an irishman would find brushes that come 6 to a pack


Never bought a box of Purdys then?? :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

When I managed a paint/paper store in the early 90's we sold the Allway brand as a lower price alternative.

Can't remember carrying their brushes, but their mud knives, roller covers, and other items were not top shelf, but adequate. I actually liked their roller covers, after vacuuming and spinning the loose fibers out. 

Now don't take this to the bank, but I could swear I was given an Allway brush as a sample somewhere. Again, nothing spectacularly bad or great.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Irishmike said:


> Never heard of em myself till today, I have a lot of their scrapers and other bits though, solid tools!


I think they make the best 5-in-1 tools. I buy cases of them and they are under $2 ea.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> I think they make the best 5-in-1 tools. I buy cases of them and they are under $2 ea.


What do you do with a case of five in ones? I still have the same one going on a decade.


----------

